# Little Ash playing with Carol



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I was waiting for Carol to post this, but she took too long. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAdVK7-9ToU&playnext_from=TL&videos=Rt3DgXBnHUI&feature=sub


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I was waiting for Carol to post this, but she took too long.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAdVK7-9ToU&playnext_from=TL&videos=Rt3DgXBnHUI&feature=sub


I was debating still .....8-[

It's all good though, at least the little shitter is cute.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think she is gonna be a good dog. You just wait and see. : )


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I think she is gonna be a good dog. You just wait and see. : )


I think so too......she already is as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey carol glad Jeff posted it. Good to see. I like her she certainly has spunk to her. 

I am going through the beginning stages of this with my pup. I have left over felt from when I re covered my ceiling in the suburban. All the off cuts are making great rags and tugs.

Keep it up and post the video. I will if I can figure it out.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice to see her progress. She's a nice dog. Jeff, how about some of that pup of yours. Both of them maybe?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Junior mint is buck wild. That is what he knows, and we will start working him in a month or so. He is supposed to be teething, but I played with him with the tug, and saw nothing. He is a late bloomer I guess.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Why would she be a shitter?? 

She is so lanky right now, they grow like weeds! Hard to beleive my pup will look like that so soon...

Looks like fun times, thanks for posting. Helps me to see what age appropriate play can look like as I figure out what to do with this kennel pup all summer since she won't be able to hike or bike with me!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

It doesn't matter to me Jeff. I don't need to see a dog doing anything special for me to find the dog interesting. For some people it needs to be that way, but not with me. There's a lot I get out of watching a dog just move around and interact with its environment or person. I hope you will eventually post some thing of them anyway.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Why would she be a shitter??


LOL...she's not a shitter...that is what I call her. She is a lot of fun actually. I love her balance of craziness but cuddles on the couch when she is wore out.....(well, she gets on the couch when Doug is not home...shhhhhhh) :mrgreen::mrgreen:

I have some leg sleeve stuff downloading right now...so I might post that when it is done. :-\"

Your puppy is adorable Jennifer, I really like her.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

](*,) Now ya done it! 
Ya went and taught that pup to chew through chainlink. [-X  
NICE pup!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Helps me to see what age appropriate play can look like as I figure out what to do with this kennel pup all summer since she won't be able to hike or bike with me!

Apparently you have not owned a Mal before. Cut the shit with the no biking no hiking. MANSTYLE !


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> ](*,) Now ya done it!
> Ya went and taught that pup to chew through chainlink. [-X
> NICE pup!


No way....she won't chew fence....[-o<[-o<

She is a really cool little one...videos take forever to download..GEESH. Have her leg sleeve downloading now, then the "attack" on the vacuum just for laughs, then we have her with the whistle recall....she is pretty good at that. 

Jennifer........(maybe not the biking yet) but hiking on the softer ground would be great for her. Ash has been doing walks and jogs over the field since she got here....of course, you may have to put her in your backpack when she gets tired....LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

**** that, run the little shits into the ground. Best way to do it. If you go too far, just carry them back. I have known way to many dogs that could do big distances at 3 months no problem to be concerned with anything except that they do just get stronger. LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've always been amaized at how quickly a 10-12 week old pup can build it's endurance.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> **** that, run the little shits into the ground. Best way to do it. If you go too far, just carry them back. I have known way to many dogs that could do big distances at 3 months no problem to be concerned with anything except that they do just get stronger. LOL


We jogged her with the four wheeler today (about 1/3 of a mile)....Doug just kind of putted on it and I jogged by it with her.....the tires intrigue her, so gonna have to work on it we tried speeding up and her running but slowing down and she catches up before your stopped is kinda scary. Had to do the same with Ajay, only he flattened a tire first...ooops. Just glad I was going slower and didn't snap his neck.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow she is having fun. Nice job Carol. She is gonna be a good looking dog. Little devil in her too!


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

So in regards to genetics. If a pup is prone to a hip,elbow,whatever problem, then its going to rear its ugly head anyways right. So is the thinking go ahead and see what you got if the genetics are sound or do you still run the risk of causing problems?

At what age do you start wearing them out like that?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Hip and elbow problems to me are there, and waiting to do shit is just masking problems.

I also think if you pay attention, you can figure out when too much is too much. The tires thing is a pain, I just kick them in the head and scream at them. 

Soda PoP is the worst dog on the planet to bike with, as she is not scared to just run under the bike. I have run her over, and she doesn't seem to get that that is a bad thing. Dumbass dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jason, my older GSD (6+) has "Moderated HD". I've never seen any signs of it other then his xray at 2yrs. 
I "believe" that many of our dogs in the past may have had HD but nobody knew because there were no xrays. If the dog could do the job it was worked. If it couldn't it was culled. 
Being the "fittest" was based on work not xray. 
Go for it!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff are the 2 pups similar at all? Just asking because of the line breeding.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Shes a nice girl I like her !!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> **** that, run the little shits into the ground. Best way to do it. If you go too far, just carry them back. I have known way to many dogs that could do big distances at 3 months no problem to be concerned with anything except that they do just get stronger. LOL


Jeff is absolutely right. Though a somewhat loose authority on the matter (offa.org), I've owned the 3rd highest +/- ranking breed for HD. Yet, on the ground for the dogs I've had, it's all fair play. I don't hold back. I take them as far as I physically can, then I draw back, make a few adjustments and push on. If, functionally, we find our limit - which I never have, I let them go. I've not ever had any regrets and I can honestly tell you I have never seen one of my dogs limp a day in their life except when hit with an unrelated injury.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Carol, put Ash on a long line and hike as much as you'd like at her pace. Well, maybe not Bataan death march style, but moderation and not keeping a sustained gait (the sports medicine/rehab vets I know don't like road working them) or doing a bunch of crazy jumping is best.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They are not alike. Junior mint does not have a growly bone in his body. He doesn't snap, or growl for any reason. He is overly pushy, and already a hard dog. I have slapped the shot bubbles out of him and he takes notice for a short time, but anything less, and he doesn't care.

He is a big licky face. He does get scared of things, but recovers real quick, and they don't bother him again. However, lately, he is pretty forward when scared by someone, and will run up to them with his hackles up and jump on them. He has had **** all for socialization, and so he gets scared, jumps up, and then gets loved up. 

One of these days I will take him out and see if he has a melt down. LOL I really doubt it though. He is not as serious as his sister, nor as well socialized, but she was the one that was going to need someone like Carol, not him. 

She is also way cuter than he is, he is butt ugly. 

When she was still here, she would jump on him and bite the shit out of him, and he let her. If she started her little death shake, he would go after her, and she would quit right away. He never pushed it, which is a good character trait for a male to have. He never bullied her. He likes to try and bully poor Esko, and I have to beat him for it, as Esko won't, he just cries a little and sits on Junior mints head. Unfortunately, Junior doesn't let go, and has to get a wack.

Once he spins up, he is very intense. I really really like him, but he will have to prove himself. I am a hard judge.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> Jennifer........(maybe not the biking yet) but hiking on the softer ground would be great for her. Ash has been doing walks and jogs over the field since she got here....of course, you may have to put her in your backpack when she gets tired....LOL


Yah I was talking about the all day up a mountain kind of hiking. I have already started off leash walks with her in the bush...as I did with my first dog.

Of course now she thinks that is REALLY boring...as there is nothing to bite. When bored she reverts to attacking my pant legs...it is difficult to get anywhere at this stage!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Carol, put Ash on a long line and hike as much as you'd like at her pace. Well, maybe not Bataan death march style, but moderation and not keeping a sustained gait (the sports medicine/rehab vets I know don't like road working them) or doing a bunch of crazy jumping is best.


I think you meant Jennifer.....:-D

Ash is already going long distances (I don't road work her) and I am ready to quit before she is...LOL


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I wish I had a puppy again.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I wish Jeff could bring both Junior Mint and Buko in May.....my want to meet Buko overrides meeting Jr though...LOL 

I think that Jr is taking after his daddy and Ash her mommy in the temperament department.....Ash is fine with people unless they f**k with her and then she gets pissy.

She is teething pretty hard still and you can tell, even though she WANTS to bite and play tug, I don't. I have been working on her OB and her retrieving all kinds of crap....yesterday it was airlplane hydraulic hose, PVC (she already did that one though) and a piece of copper pipe. Will video that tonight. 

I am super happy with her.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> I think you meant Jennifer.....:-D
> 
> Ash is already going long distances (I don't road work her) and I am ready to quit before she is...LOL


Oops, there ya go! ;-)

Jennifer, how's her retrieving? My dogs love just regular old walks in the woods, but going after a ball is even better. Fawkes lost his first tennis ball ever in nearly 3 years about a week ago in some brush. :-( I had to call him back after 15 minutes of looking because a storm was coming in quickly and it wasn't quite worth it for an old tennis ball.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Oops, there ya go! ;-)
> 
> Jennifer, how's her retrieving? My dogs love just regular old walks in the woods, but going after a ball is even better.


Not great..she is 8 weeks old though! Does that mean she is a shitter?????

She will retrieve stuff short distances to my lap...but that is about it right now.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Not great..she is 8 weeks old though! Does that mean she is a shitter?????
> 
> She will retrieve stuff short distances to my lap...but that is about it right now.


Yyyeeeepppp....she's a shitter too....LOL 

No, she is not a shitter, and neither is Ash(hole)....little Ash has always chased and picked anything up, and then does laps around me giving me the "I dare you to take it or chase me" look.....working on "Bring" with a flexi right now. 

Would rather have had her bringing it and then built the items to retrieve part....you are lucky.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Send Doug up there for a week, I am sure Coulter's dog will get the hang of the "Game". : )


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Send Doug up there for a week, I am sure Coulter's dog will get the hang of the "Game". : )


Uh yeah....I notice he is not sticking his arms out as much as he was when she was little.....LOL 

The "Game" is ONLY played in the house or the day yard, I don't play at all.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> I wish I had a puppy again.


LoL you sure? Cause I am in the midst of it. Love the lil guy but like Jenn when mine shows signs of boredom its hypodermic needle teeth in the back of my legs. He's retrieving short distances now. So far his favorite game is tug on a felt rag on a string.

He will take a shaz outside but he is always covered in piss. Can't seem to time it just right. Oh the joy of pups.



Carol Boche said:


> The "Game" is ONLY played in the house or the day yard, I don't play at all.


Is the 'game' a trade secret from the Jeff O seminar? can you enlighten me?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jason Hammel said:


> LoL you sure? Cause I am in the midst of it. Love the lil guy but like Jenn when mine shows signs of boredom its hypodermic needle teeth in the back of my legs. He's retrieving short distances now. So far his favorite game is tug on a felt rag on a string.
> 
> He will take a shaz outside but he is always covered in piss. Can't seem to time it just right. Oh the joy of pups.


I love working with puppies. I keep them in the crate most of the time, I take them out to play play play and then back they go. I don't have to put up with that leg biting BS because they are crated most of the time. By the time they are past the bite my cankle stage, they have more freedom in the house. 

play, play, play, only creates more focus and a bond with the dog. They are usually tired enough they just sleep in the crate the rest of the time. Oh yeah I feed them in there too.

If the puppy is getting bored then you need to step up your game.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Yea thats what we're doing now. He is a crate dog in the garage. Only come out to 'do his business' and 'play play play' then back in the crate. He is fed in there. 

This pup (Kaleb) will do ANYTHING for food so right now I am trying to beef up his focus on the toys. At 9wks he will go in the crate and wait for a treat (which is nothing more than pellets of kibble). 

The getting bored part is when I am out trying to get him to take a pee and he does everything but.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jason Hammel said:


> LoL you sure? Cause I am in the midst of it. Love the lil guy but like Jenn when mine shows signs of boredom its hypodermic needle teeth in the back of my legs. He's retrieving short distances now. So far his favorite game is tug on a felt rag on a string.
> 
> He will take a shaz outside but he is always covered in piss. Can't seem to time it just right. Oh the joy of pups.
> 
> ...


I have been lucky with Pika. I put her down in her spot in my yard and tell her to pee and she does. She peed in the crate on the plane (was in it over 6 hrs and I fed her before), but other than that no accidents. I have been trying to make it so she doesn't favor peeing in her kennel enclosure too. (Outdoor kennel by day, crate in unheated mudroom by night). Crate in my truck. I have more time as I don't have kids to deal with...so I err on the side of caution taking her to her pee spot.

Of course I was not so lucky with her explosive barfing in the crate last night. I was pretty sure I was going to vomit too!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> I love working with puppies. I keep them in the crate most of the time, I take them out to play play play and then back they go. I don't have to put up with that leg biting BS because they are crated most of the time. By the time they are past the bite my cankle stage, they have more freedom in the house.
> 
> play, play, play, only creates more focus and a bond with the dog. They are usually tired enough they just sleep in the crate the rest of the time. Oh yeah I feed them in there too.
> 
> If the puppy is getting bored then you need to step up your game.


Good advice. She is only board on when trying to walk somewhere. She is just not old enough I think. 

I think she burns extra calories/energy right now by being cold all the time. She is adjusting well to the outdoor kennel by day. She is natrually forced to use the dog house because it is the only place with warm/soft bedding at present.

SORRY CAROL, you were puppy hijacked! I still would love an indoor place to train and play...like the one you have


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Just a short off-topic comment about spraying iced coffee all over my clothes:

the "bite my cankle stage" ....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jason Hammel said:


> Is the 'game' a trade secret from the Jeff O seminar? can you enlighten me?


LOL....no, Jeff did not recommend the game at all.....

When Ash first got here Doug would get on the floor and play with her, thinking it was really cute that she would run up and attach to his arm....he doesn't do that anymore....LOL:mrgreen::mrgreen:

The other thing he does is plays "chase the mali" and they both have a blast......so it is limited to the house and day yard and I NEVER play it with her. If she starts that shit I ignore her, and then she brings it. And it is getting better with the flexi lead work.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> SORRY CAROL, you were puppy hijacked! I still would love an indoor place to train and play...like the one you have


I don't mind a bit....I enjoy reading about her.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Send Doug up there for a week, I am sure Coulter's dog will get the hang of the "Game". : )


Oh don't you worry...I have more than enough potential to eff up my own dog thank you very much:lol:


----------

